# Phosphate reactor 150 and HC GFO from BulkSupply



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Can I use this type of GFO in Two Little Fishes 150 without the bag? The website says It can be used in reactor , but probably they mean reactor which they are selling.

or should I get PhosGuard , which has bigger granules?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yup, you run the GFO without the bag in the reactor. My advice is to take te bottom sponge and double up the sponges at the top of the reactor - I've found this works much better for these reactors.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Ameekplec.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

No bag needed,

Trick is to make sure it isn't tumbling too much. If it is, it will grind itself down to dust, and blow that out to the tank!

Just needs enough movement to keep debris moving through it, and not clogging it up. Anything faster, and the water is going to create a column through the media. This will by pass the media, thus not clean your water. It will also start to grind down the media.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

sig said:


> Can I use this type of GFO in Two Little Fishes 150 without the bag? The website says It can be used in reactor , but probably they mean reactor which they are selling.
> 
> or should I get PhosGuard , which has bigger granules?


If you need some GFO......I've got about 50lbs, and need to clear out the basement.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

bioload said:


> If you need some GFO......I've got about 50lbs, and need to clear out the basement.


Wow dude, thats a lot of GFO. Just rec'd my BRS order (ouch on shipping), but I'd be interested in some .... What brand/ type you have and how much per...


----------

